# Is there a tropheus that would go well shellies



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Just asking some views. I have 2 small calvus too


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say that as long as you aren't looking to save any shellie fry - go for it. . . I kept a trio of Lamp Occelatus "Gold" with a colony of 26 T. Brichardii "Ulwile" no problems. There was always lamp fry all over the tank, no biggie. Shellies are generally tough little customers and can stand up for themselves quite well, if you are worried about "protien" being ingested by the trophs - you will have to decide if you feel it's a risk or not. Just my 0.02 - not trying to ruffle feathers.

Ray


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Quite sure a pair of Lepidiolamprologus hecqui or Telmatochromis burgeoni would more than stand up for themselves. The smaller more generally available shellys would perhaps have a harder time long term. It is though an odd mix and will impact hard on Tropheus breeding and raising.
What size tank are we talking about because they will take up room that the Tropheus group might need in a small tank.
As for Type of Tropheus well most I have tried are fine for this sort of mix. Not much difference between them is I guess what I am trying to say, all mine have generally left shellys to their own area. brevis though I found to delicate (unwilling/unable to stand up for itself enough for a Tropheus tank).

calvus can be overawed by Tropheus activity and you have to compromise their diet to suit the Tropheus so its not the best mix but seen a lot worse work.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This poster has multifasciatus AND similis. They aren't going to stand up to the Tropheus.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

For what it's worth, I will disagree with other posters. I've been keeping 6 Ã- Neolamprologus Multifasciatus with a huge group of Tropheus Duboisi Karilani I've been growing out, with the largest size Duboisi at 3"+. They've been together since mid-September. My Duboisi ignore the Multifasciatus. My setup is a 4' Ã- 2' footprint, 100+ escargot shells.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I did not say multies would def not be OK just they have a harder time than bigger guys :wink: 
One of my tanks








As you can see they can get so confident as to wander the tank and not hide in or near the shells.

I am far more worried by the calvus when they get big killing multies to get at their fry.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think shellies will do fine with tropheus. Just give the shellies enough shells and both will mind their own business. Just because shellies are small doesn't mean they wont fight back. They will protect their shells from alot of other fishes. I have had the two together for months and they are fine together.


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

I keep Multies with my T. moorii Mpulungu colony and there are even small babies among the shells.
Even when crossing the alpha male's territory the shellies are not chased, which I find is very nice.
I put them together in the tank 5 months ago.


----------

